

First Downloaded and 3D Printed Pirate Bay Ship Arrives - MRonney
https://torrentfreak.com/first-downloaded-and-3d-printed-pirate-bay-ship-arrives-120205/

======
MRonney
These 3D printers can even print out other 3D printers. I kid you not!
[http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-
europe/2011/06/10/the-3d-printer-t...](http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-
europe/2011/06/10/the-3d-printer-that-prints-itself/)

